# Junior Marksmanship



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Figured I'd make a post for shooting helps/ideas for young people. Good and safe ideas can be passed on to us Dads to help teach safety, responsibility and marksmanship.

I want to transition my boys (9 and 10) into centerfire rifle shooting. So I took a Rem M700 .223 (Got rid of the Hogue Jello stock) and mounted it in a HS Precision. Sighted it in with a Leupold 6-18x.

Put my 10 YOA on rifle the day before yesterday.

He was 4-5 at 100 yards clays with 0 @ 100 setting.

He was 3 for 3 at 200 yard steel chicken w/2 MOA up adj.

He was 3 for 3 at 300 yard steel pig w/4 MOA up adj.

He was 2 for 3 at 400 yard steel turkey W/8.5 MOA up adj.

He was 2 for 5 at 500 yard steel ram W/about 13 MOA up adj.

I dialed his zeros for him, but the conditions allowed me to teach him about Mirage. He called it "The wavies".

I was going to stop him at 400, but he wanted to hit the ram. He said, "Come on Dad, I want to beat my old record."


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great stuff NattyB, thanks for sharing.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

There's a time and place for practicing such shots and you did it right! The youngster will be spoiled with those optics but he's learned the benefit of good glass already. Good job, Natty!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's good to hear that you are doing this the right way. Many parents just sort of turn their kids loose win a gun to learn on their own the ins and outs of precision shooting.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice to see a dad teaching the son the correct way of shooting. Great job.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

The "rig" is certainly high dollar, but I suppose my real point is *you can teach youngsters advanced skills if the equipment fits them.*

Nothing can replace the old single shot .22 with open sights, however, none of us do very well with them past 50 yards.

I've left off teaching wind and breathing control until now. I do find youngsters are so anxious for the "ding" of the hit, they tend to just let er fly and hope for the best. There is a discipline curve for them to "make it happen" (Glen's 9/10) rather than "hope" it happens.

Anyway, loads of fun...

You know we all make excuses of why we must have certain equipment...preparing for your children's or grand-children's shooting sports future can be added to the list. But, don't think it's an excuse, but a reason.


----------

